# Questions I wish I had an answer to:  Contractors, Inspectors, Architects, Homeowners



## jar546 (Jun 24, 2013)

1)  Why, before a contractor tells you why he/she did something the way they did, do they preface it with "I've been doing this ____ years, and....."?

2)  Why do some inspectors still insist on doing things their way, regardless of legally adopted codes?

3)  Why do architects/engineers sometimes submit things they know they should not and say "I'm just doing what my client asked of me"?

4)  Why is there not a pick/dental floss tool inside bags of beef jerky?

5)  Why do homeowners get mad at the inspector when their contractor fails an inspection?  Really?

6)  Why do contractors always find ways to force the codes to be changes based on the loopholes they use even knowing the intent?  (2 threads tapped for equipment ground screws for example)

7)  What is taking the ICC so long to put into place an online/email voting system like countless other organizations have and utilize and have been for years?

8)  Why can't we have more tables from the WFCM in the IRC?

9)  Why, when you ask a woman a question and she says "Sure" do you then realize you are in trouble?

10)  Why are hot sauces so addicting?


----------



## fatboy (Jun 24, 2013)

So many questions......so little time.........


----------



## cda (Jun 24, 2013)

2) Why do some inspectors still insist on doing things their way, regardless of legally adopted codes?

Because I know that is how it should be done


----------



## Inspectress (Jun 24, 2013)

more questions I wish I had an answer to



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> 1)  Why, before a contractor tells you why he/she did something the way they did, do they preface it with "I've been doing this ____ years, and....."?2)  Why do some inspectors still insist on doing things their way, regardless of legally adopted codes?
> 
> 3)  Why do architects/engineers sometimes submit things they know they should not and say "I'm just doing what my client asked of me"?
> 
> ...


11) Why do contractors say "They don't make me do this in _____________"  (fill in the neighboring city). Or "every city but you lets me do it."

12) The subs told me they would be done and ready for inspection.

13) To the Homeowner....."the city won't allow me to do that"...What?  I won't let you add a window in the garage ?

14) The other inspector told me to do it this way.

15) Why do men say uh huh no matter what you ask them.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 24, 2013)

Because we are dealing with people.

At some level this answer appears to apply to all of the questions.


----------



## rktect 1 (Jun 25, 2013)

I got #3 yesterday.

Travel distance for an assembly use space exceeded 100 feet to the only exit.  Called and he told me he knew but the client did not want the other exit.

I think they will stamp anything their clients want, wait for the review, and if it gets by they are good to go.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 25, 2013)

rktect 1 said:
			
		

> I got #3 yesterday.Travel distance for an assembly use space exceeded 100 feet to the only exit.  Called and he told me he knew but the client did not want the other exit.
> 
> I think they will stamp anything their clients want, wait for the review, and if it gets by they are good to go.


I will sometimes ask if they want to explain that to the Architectural Licensing Review Board.  Would you let your peers evaluate what you just stamped?


----------



## fireguy (Jun 26, 2013)

Why do people ask rhetorical questions?


----------



## DRP (Jun 28, 2013)

1) A lawyer refers to that as a class action suit.

2) See 1

The wheels on the bus go round and round


----------



## Rider Rick (Jun 28, 2013)

Because it has worked for them in the past.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow! You have a list of questions that will take some time to respond to. I will attempt 1& 9 first off.

1. Contractors respond in this manner not to show they have no idea of what the code says. Perhaps some fool they worked with did it that way and so they thought it was correct. It is just a common expression. Just the same as when they say I don't have to do that in the next town over. I do not believe it is going to change. My response is Unfortunately you have been doing it wrong.

2. #9 Jeff this goes back to the Garden! Eve said it to Adam! Sure Adam you can have an apple and thus we have been in a dilemma ever since.


----------



## ewenme (Jun 28, 2013)

Questions I wish I had an answer to: Contractors, Inspectors, Architects, Homeowners

1) Why, before a contractor tells you why he/she did something the way they did, do they preface it with "I've been doing this ____ years, and....."?

 They are saying, "I have a lot of experience." To which, I usually refer to what my Dad told me: "Experience keeps a dear school, but a fool will learn in no other." And go on to tell them now was their time to learn         something new.

2) Why do some inspectors still insist on doing things their way, regardless of legally adopted codes?

See Number 1: Change is difficult, even for seasoned inspectors.  Training should be encouraged to all inspectors as well as contractors! The ICC has good instructors, but it's expensive. Time for others to step up to the plate and make learning more affordable and less painful.

3) Why do architects/engineers sometimes submit things they know they should not and say "I'm just doing what my client asked of me"?

What they mean to say is: "My client is paying the bill. I do what they want, regardless of what the AHJ thinks." Most architects are really good guys, but it's difficult for anyone to give up a paycheck, so the AHJ has to play to role of 'bad guy.' It's a difficult job, but someone has to do it. 

4) Why is there not a pick/dental floss tool inside bags of beef jerky?

The minty flavor would ruin the jerky. But you might be on to something: perhaps hermetically sealed floss along with the dessicant packet would be a good selling point!

5) Why do homeowners get mad at the inspector when their contractor fails an inspection? Really?

Because inspectors don't explain to the owner that failing an inspection doesn't mean the contractor is a failure. Minor corrections are common, and not to be blown out of all proportion. In the end, with the corrections done, the house will be just what they want and pay for: code compliant.

6) Why do contractors always find ways to force the codes to be changes based on the loopholes they use even knowing the intent? (2 threads tapped for equipment ground screws for example)

     One man's loophole is another man's alternate method. 

7) What is taking the ICC so long to put into place an online/email voting system like countless other organizations have and utilize and have been for years?

Dancing with the stars has had electronic voting for quite some time, and they have perfected the use, so now the ICC can dip their toes into the waters and see how it feels. Timidity doesn't make progress quickly.

8) Why can't we have more tables from the WFCM in the IRC?

The AF&PA may not have the slick lobbyists that other organizations do. However, since the WFCM is much cheaper than a code book, and the code book lists it as a reference, so the astute building official would just go to the source and use it. Duplication would be redundant. 

9) Why, when you ask a woman a question and she says "Sure" do you then realize you are in trouble?

Discerning the meaning of the tone is an art and should be taught to all young men before they begin dating. It's not difficult to read the tone, but sometimes hormones block the translator. 

10) Why are hot sauces so addicting?

The capsicum in hot peppers and hot sauces increases the endorphines in the brain significantly, creating a type of euphoria. It's that euphoria that people get addicted to, and thus, hot sauce is the drug of choice. If more youths would figure this out, we could probably end drug addiction and start a revolution!


----------



## RJJ (Jun 28, 2013)

Carol: spot on for #9 LOL!


----------

